# Sage Z-Axis



## Havorred01 (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leude! 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Sage- Rute. Bei mir stehen zur Wahl die Z-Axis 9'1 #6 oder die Xi3 9'6 #6. 
Ich kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden, Einsatzgebiet: Küste, mittelgroße Seen und Flüße. Leichtes Mefo-fischen.
Könnt ihr mir eure Erfahrungen schildern, die ihr mit diesen Ruten gmacht habt? 
Danke!!
Havorred01


----------



## wiggyfly (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*

.........hast Du die Ruten schon mal geworfen?
In welcher Klasse möchtest Du sie Dir denn zu legen?
Welche Schnüre fischt Du?
Du schreibst Seen und Flußfischerei,welches sind Deine Zielfische?
Und als leichte Meforute?,dann wohl ne 6er?
Auch der Wurfstil ist entscheidend.
Die Z-Axis ist recht flott von der Aktion die Xi3 setzt noch einen drauf und braucht etwas mehr Gewicht von der Schnur,dann ist sie der Dampfhammer.
Du mußt sie testen,denn es ist Deine Entscheidung die zählt#6

und bist Du jetzt weiter?,

schönes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.#h

ich treffe mich in Kürze mit ein paar Leuten zum Werfen,es könnten beide Ruten da sein,wenn ich weiß was Du suchst!


----------



## Havorred01 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*

Moin! 

Ich suche eine Sechser Rute. Die Smileys waren Schuld. 
Leider habe ich noch keine werfen können, da meine Schwester ist gerade in den Staaten unterwegs ist, bringt sie mir eine Rute mit. Ich habe hier in der Nähe auch keinen Händler der diese Ruten führt. 
Ich finde es auch unschön in einen Laden zu fahren, die Ruten zu testen und sie dort dann nicht zu kaufen. Bin der Meinung, so etwas macht man nicht. 
Zum Einsatzgebiet: Eher große Seen (Ostsee) als Flüße. 
Meerforellen, Forellen, dann der Flußkram (Barsche etc.) 
Deshalb hoffe ich hier einige Meinungen zu bekommen, was so geht. 
Die Xi3 ist glaube ich ne Nummer zu heftig. Da ich nicht _ZU FAST_ fischen will.
Guter Rat ist teuer. Blöd ist das ich sie nicht werfen kann. #d

Gruß 
Havorred01 

_...Fröhliche Weihnachten Euch allen!!!_


----------



## wiggyfly (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*

.........also,wenn der eine Spezi kommt,der hat die 6er Z-Axis meißt dabei und verschiedene Schnüre sind auch da.#6


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*

Hallöchen Ihr Lieben.

Ich würde auch gerne ein Wörtchen abgeben.
Da du ja gerne am Ost-See fischen möchtest und am Fluss würde ich dir die XI2 in 796 ans Herz legen.
Ich werfen sie mit einer LOOP Opti Stream WF7F und jeder der Kombi mal geworfen hat war begeistert und das waren eine ganze Menge an Leutchen
Bei einer Länge von 9,6 Fuss ist sie auch für die Flussfischerei sehr gut einsetzbar.
Da die Serie am Auslaufen ist, bekommst du sie um die €450.- bis €500.- in Deutschland.

Solltest du aber 6er Ruten bevorzugen, dann würde ich dir die XI2 in 690, die Orvis T3 9 Fuss/ WT6 in Midflex 7.5 oder die Hardy Demon in 9Fuss/WT6 empfehlen, wobei die Hardy leider nur 3-geteilt ist ( Neues Modell Hardy Demon ist 4-geteilt) 

Da deine Schwester in den USA ist, würdest du die Ruten für kleines Geld bekommen.
1. Auslaufmodelle
2. Die Saison ist zuende.

Sollte deine Schwester über New York fliegen und Station machen, sehr guter Orvis Pro Shop in der 5th Avenue/ 46th Street oder Urban Flyfishing Broadway/ 5th Avenue.

Als Schnurempfehlung für die Ruten, immer eine LOOP Opti Stream in der Rutenklasse, du kannst diese Schnur an der Küste und am Fluss einsetzen.
Ist teuer aber mehr geht nicht als Kombo #6

PS: Habe meine Orvis T3 9 Fuss/WT5 in Midflex 7.5 für umgerechnet € 270.- aus den USA mitgebracht.
Wird gefischt mit einer LOOP Opti Stream WF5F


----------



## sundeule (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*

Die Xi2 in #7 habe ich mir mal zugelegt, als ich noch glaubte, mit einer einzigen Rute für alle Zeiten an der Küste glücklich bleiben zu können.
Ich fische sie mit einer 7er Optistream und diversen SH`s um die 16 gr. Die Rute bringt die Schnur sauber und knackig durch den Wind, was ich immer noch sehr an ihr schätze.
Auch beim Hechtfischen macht sie eine respektable Figur. Teilweise habe ich sie dabei mit einer 8er Basstaper geworfen, was ihr natürlich ein wenig von ihrer Spritzigkeit nimmt aber auch noch größere Streamer einigermaßen befriedigend rausbringt.
Inzwischen haben sich meinen Vorlieben etwas gewandelt und ich habe irgendwann zu einem der grünen Stengel gegriffen:l. 
Die z-axis ist auch flink unterwegs aber deutlich parabolischer in der Aktion, was mir am Ende mehr Spaß macht - nicht zuletzt im Drill...
Mehr als eine Anregung können die Beiträge hier sicherlich nicht bieten. Selber ein Stündchen werfen ist nicht zu ersetzen. Beide Ruten sind halt spürbar anders und werden ganz sicher unterschiedlich geliebt.


----------



## Eric1987 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*

hey

wollte mal nachfragen was ne gebrauchte 6er im moment noch wert ist?

also ne Z-Axis

gruß


----------



## AGV Furrer (13. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*

Das kann Dir nur ein/der Käufer sagen 


Sorry, aber der "Wert" entsteht dardurch das Käufer und Verkäufer sich auf den Betrag x einigen, und nicht anders.


----------



## Blauzahn (13. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> hey
> 
> wollte mal nachfragen was ne gebrauchte 6er im moment noch wert ist?
> 
> ...



Im Moment sicher bedeutend weniger als noch vor 6 Monaten,
als diese, deutlich überteuerte und überbewertete Serie, noch zu Listenpreisen vertickt wurde #h

René


----------



## BigEarn (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Im Moment sicher bedeutend weniger als noch vor 6 Monaten,
> als diese, deutlich überteuerte und überbewertete Serie, noch zu Listenpreisen vertickt wurde #h
> 
> René



Findest Du andere Ruten in der (ehemaligen) Preisklasse der Z-Axis denn ebenfalls überteuert oder den Preis für diese eher gerechtfertigt? Überbewertet finde ich schwer zu beurteilen, da die Vorlieben doch sehr subjektiv sind, wenn es um Ruten geht. Die Serie scheint ja, von Dir abgesehen, vielen ausgesprochen gut gefallen zu haben.


----------



## Gardenfly (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*

Die Z-Axsis ist eine tolle Rute, ich habe auch eine im Ausverkauf erstanden.
@Eric1987
der Ausverkauf wegen Modellwechsel drückt natürlich deinen Verkaufspreis enorm.


----------



## Jo Black (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Die Z-Axsis ist eine tolle Rute, ich habe auch eine im Ausverkauf erstanden.
> @Eric1987
> der Ausverkauf wegen Modellwechsel drückt natürlich deinen Verkaufspreis enorm.


Wo gibt es die denn günstig, und zu welchem Kurs  ?
         Gruss Joachim


----------



## Blauzahn (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Findest Du andere Ruten in der (ehemaligen) Preisklasse der Z-Axis denn ebenfalls überteuert oder den Preis für diese eher gerechtfertigt? Überbewertet finde ich schwer zu beurteilen, da die Vorlieben doch sehr subjektiv sind, wenn es um Ruten geht. Die Serie scheint ja, von Dir abgesehen, vielen ausgesprochen gut gefallen zu haben.



Ich finde die Preise auch bei anderen Herstellern nicht gerechtfertigt, hier ging es aber um die Z-Axis |wavey:

Zur Bewertung der Rute nur soviel, dass 50% des Hypes um diese Serie geschickter Markentingstrategie geschuldet ist.
Zugegeben ist der Blank ein sehr guter... die Verarbeitung aber und hier setzt meine Kritik an, läßt doch sehr zu wünschen übrig.

Du, als Bewohner der Insel hast doch die beste Blankschmiede fast vor der Haustür 

Feierabendgruß
René


----------



## BigEarn (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*



Jo Black schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die denn günstig, und zu welchem Kurs  ?
> Gruss Joachim



Denke, dass bei vielen Händlern die Bestände schon geschrumpft sind, da der Ausverkauf schon eine Weile läuft. Die Ruten liegen, je nach Modell bei +/- 400,- Euro. Evtl. findest du noch welche bei Rudi Heger.


----------



## BigEarn (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich finde die Preise auch bei anderen Herstellern nicht gerechtfertigt, hier ging es aber um die Z-Axis |wavey:
> 
> Zur Bewertung der Rute nur soviel, dass 50% des Hypes um diese Serie geschickter Markentingstrategie geschuldet ist.
> Zugegeben ist der Blank ein sehr guter... die Verarbeitung aber und hier setzt meine Kritik an, läßt doch sehr zu wünschen übrig.
> ...



Meinste die hier?  CTS Affinity MX 9'0 #5. :m
CTS ist tatsächlich 5 Minuten von meiner Haustür entfernt.
Da es meine 2. selbst gebaute ist, weiß ich nicht, ob die Verarbeitungsqualität viel besser ist...fangen tut sie jedenfalls 

http://img560.*ih.us/img560/2526/p1000184o.jpg


----------



## angler1996 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*

sieht doch gut aus,

darf man schüchtern fragen, was der Blank naksch Vorort in Realtität kostet?
Gruß A,.


----------



## BigEarn (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*

Beim derzeitigen Wechselkurs wahrscheinlich mehr als in Deutschland, wenn Du es umrechnest. Für 4 teilig, 9' mit nicht Standardfarbe waren es 360 NZ$, in Standardfarbe sind es 20 oder 30 $ weniger.


----------



## angler1996 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*

danke, das hatte ich anders gedacht,
Gibts da keinen ´Betríebsverkauf?


----------



## BigEarn (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*

Hier wird alles direkt vom Betrieb vertrieben, die Blanks gibts nicht durch Zischenhändler. Habe den Blank bei der Sekretärin im Büro über der Fertigungshalle bestellt und abgeholt.  Kann man nicht selber vorbei kommen, kommt noch Versand oben drauf. 
Allerdings ist der Wechselkurs zum Euro auch so schlecht wie seit nie, seit ich mich erinnern kann. Zu guten Zeiten hat man fast einen Dollar mehr für den Euro bekommen.


----------



## Blauzahn (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*

Da bist du wahrlich zu beneiden, CTS direkt vor der Haustür zu haben.
Würde ich mir gern einmal anschauen und sicher als verarmter Rutenbauer das Geld für den Rückflug dort ausgeben 

Da wir gerade bei Selbsgebauten sind.
Schau dir mal die neue PacBay Serie an... die ist eine Z-Axis zu einem Bruchteil des Preises (wie jetzt im Abverkauf)






Hier findest du noch ein wenig Beschreibung und mehr Bilder -> Klick

René

PS: Auf den ersten Blick sauberer Aufbau un dich sehe, du bist auch ein Fan von Einstegringen


----------



## BigEarn (21. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*

Den Pacbay werde ich beim nächsten Bau mal in Betracht ziehen. #6 Leider brauche ich gar nicht so viele Ruten, dass ich ständig bauen kann 
Die Bilder gefallen mir gut, vor allem die Rute ganz in Schwarz sieht klasse aus. Was benutzt Du denn für die Lackierung der Bindungen? Habe bei meinen ersten Ruten den Light Built von Flexcoat verwendet, hätte aber gerne etwas, das etwas länger zu verarbeiten ist, falls es da was gibt.


----------



## Blauzahn (21. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*

Ich verwende den HighBuilt von FlexCoat, aber die Tropfzeit hängt (wie erst neulich im Nachbarforum diskutiert) ganz stark von Temperatur und Luftfeuchte ab.
Mein Lack ist beim Mischen in etwa handwarm, mehr Temperatur erhöht zwar kurzfristig die Viskosität, verkürzt aber die Tropfzeit immens...


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2011)

*AW: Sage Z-Axis*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich verwende den HighBuilt von FlexCoat, aber die Tropfzeit hängt (wie erst neulich im Nachbarforum diskutiert) ganz stark von Temperatur und Luftfeuchte ab.
> Mein Lack ist beim Mischen in etwa handwarm*, mehr Temperatur erhöht zwar kurzfristig die Viskosität*, verkürzt aber die Tropfzeit immens...



*Verringert *kurzfristig die Viskosität!
Erhöht also die Fließfähigkeit.#6


----------

